# Snes9x VS bsnes



## Deleted User (May 23, 2018)

Can you tell the difference between a game running on Snes9x and a game running on bsnes? If yes, explain the differences.


----------



## SG854 (May 23, 2018)

Not really. But I still prefer Higan because why not. I know that its more accurate even though I can't see it too much. 
No point in running Snes9x if you have a computer capable of running Higan.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 23, 2018)

Higan is more accurate to the console. Snes9x seems to have fixed a lot of their issues, but doesn't have ~100% accuracy.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2018)

Basically, it's a trade-off between performance and accuracy.  Snes9x has better performance, at the cost of a loss of emulation accuracy (which could mess up a few games), while Higan has better emulation accuracy, at the cost of performance (IIRC, it requires at least 3 GB of RAM, which is quite a lot for a SNES emulator).

If you don't care about either and just want to play some SNES games, go with Snes9x if your specs aren't that good.  Otherwise, either emulator is fine.


----------

